# Probleme mit Steam Link



## GrillGerrit (23. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit schon einen Steam Link gekauft. 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur MGS Phentom Pain über den Steam Link gespielt.
Dies funktionierte auch immer perfekt, mit Full HD und durchgehen 60 FPS.
Jetzt habe ich mal versucht ein paar andere Spiele und auch Videos zu Streamen und streamen.
Das Problem was ich habe ist folgendes.
Wenn ich z.B ein Full HD Video streame dann läuft es ein paar Sekunden super und fängt dann an zu 
laggen und ich bekomme starke FPS Drops. 
Genau das passiert bei Spielen auch.
Im Moment spiele ich AC Creed Syndicate, direkt auf dem Rechner, also auf dem Monitor läuft es perfekt ohne ruckeln und hakeln.
Wenn ich es alledings über den Steam Link starte habe ich extreme Ruckler und FPS  einbrüche und es ist quasi unspielbar.

Hardware Encoding ist aktiv und der Steam Link ist direkt über LAN angeschlossen.  

Hat jemand das selbe Problem und hat vieleicht direkt eine Lösung dafür parat ? 

Danke und Gruß Gerrit


----------

